# Natural Balance new Synergy formula



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

Natural Balance has just come out with a new Synergy formula:

Dick Van Patten’s SYNERGY Ultra Dog Formula

With 28% protein, chicken, lamb and salmon meals, sounds like it contains a good amount of meat.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

It really looks like a descent food 28% protein and the ingredients look good! But the thing is that this Dick Van Patten has had some recalls! I need to look up what his recalls were for. My sister claims his food is the only one her dog will eat, and her dog does really well on it!


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks a bit grain heavy, so I can guess that protein coming from non-meat ingredients probably helped boost the analysis...it's very pricey for what it is, too ($1.96 per lb).


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Not sure how that would work. Flaxseed has 12% protein, brown rice is 7%. How could you add enough to a food to make it 28% protein? 

This food is like Sassy's cooked food. Her diet was ~1000 calories with 9 ounces of cooked chicken plus some skin, 1 ounce of wheat flour cookies for treats and 3 ounces of raw rice and was about 28% protein, 30% fat and the rest carbs. Dry the chicken it would be about 3 ounces. So this food is about 3 ounces dry protein/fat stuff to 5 ounces dry carb stuff. High in fiber, not sure how that cuts down on backyard clean up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

This is obviously the best food Natural Balance has come out with. I don't feed this brand but I know people who do and since this formula came out I would want to suggest it to them.


----------

